# Where to purchase Calcium Sulphate



## johnm (22 Oct 2011)

Hi all, I bought some calcium sulphate last year to use as a remineralising agent, it came as a white powder. The problem is I cant remember where I got it from. I bought some from ebay but when it arrived it was like brown coloured granules. I dont really feel confident to use it. Does anyone know where I can buy some?


----------



## Radik (23 Oct 2011)

I got from ebay last week  and it was cheap


----------



## a1Matt (23 Oct 2011)

It is sold under the common name of gypsum.


----------



## johnm (24 Oct 2011)

Does any one have a supplier where I could buy some?


----------

